# Everyone enjoy and take plenty of pictures!!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wish I could be there, but alas it wasn't to be. Keep everyone updated and take plenty of pictures please peeps

Enjoy


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Wish I could be there, but alas it wasn't to be. Keep everyone updated and take plenty of pictures please peeps
> 
> Enjoy


Same here. It's an hour down the road from me, but I've gotta work......


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Work in a while for me too but as above will look forward to the pics later


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

I was going to go to this but i have done me ankle (again) so plenty of hobbling around for me .
Well at least the btcc is on today
Hope everyone has a good day and that there are not too many bargains on offer .


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a central place to stick photos or shall we just spam this thread?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mejinks said:


> Is there a central place to stick photos or shall we just spam this thread?


Either or. As long as it's in the waxstock section everyone can see. Cheers buddy


----------

